# Adjusting Chorus Brakes



## prs77 (Dec 13, 2004)

Last night I was laying in bed and a horrible thought popped into my head. I have just switched from Shimano to Campy and I haven't taken the time to look at my brake adjustments. I was picturing myself getting a flat tire and not knowing how to adjust the brake, so I could remove the wheel and fix the flat. This morning before work I took a quick look at my bike and sure enough, it's not like my old Ultegra brake. There's no lever that expands the brake so the wheel can be removed. I'm sure it's there somewhere, but I didn't take the time this morning to figure it out. How do you adjust the brake, so you can remove the front or rear wheel to change a flat? Thanks a lot.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*QR is in the lever*

Campy's quick release for the brakes are located in the brake/shift lever. Did you change all your components to Chorus or just the brakes?


----------



## prs77 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Full Chorus*



BlueMasi1 said:


> Campy's quick release for the brakes are located in the brake/shift lever. Did you change all your components to Chorus or just the brakes?


I changed to full campy chorus. Thanks.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

check out this thread....it has visuals!!! woo hoo!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=55331&highlight=campy+brake+release


----------



## prs77 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Thanks*



ampastoral said:


> check out this thread....it has visuals!!! woo hoo!
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=55331&highlight=campy+brake+release


Those pictures were very helpful. Thanks a lot!


----------

